# Jig-Back to the drawing board



## Paul in OKC (May 7, 2005)

Wel, I was just about ready to take a pic of my latest proto type thing-a-ma-jig, when I decided it needed a little adjustment. So I stuck it in the mill vise, started to cut, the piece moved and being thin in a spot, squeezed out of shape I guess now I can remake it with the things I learned while making this one. It is made to hold a Dremel, spring loaded (in and out) for drill 'spots', and on rails with a screw to cut slots or flutes. Hopefully I will find time to ge back at it soon.  Oh Well[^]


----------



## Daniel (May 7, 2005)

See this is why you don't want anything to tidy, not the shop, not the tools not nothin. only the finished product. you thing-a-ma-jig falls under tools.


----------



## Fleabit (May 7, 2005)

Don't you just hate when you got to do that last little tweak to make something already good better and ...........BLAM!!  []

Hope the next one comes out looking the way you want it so we can steal the idea[}]  JKing


----------



## JimGo (May 7, 2005)

Sorry to hear that Paul!  Can't wait to see what's next!


----------



## jwoodwright (May 7, 2005)

Ouch![]  
Now you can just make the finished product as the R&D is complete.  

Will it fit the Jet Mini Lathe[?]


----------



## jdavis (May 19, 2005)

Been there and done that. Almost finished and BAMMMMMM. Students do it ALL the time. Then we get to try and fix-it.Keeps me on my toes.


----------

